# ¡ Miguelillo 87 deja de ser un teenager !



## Víctor Pérez

*¡ ENHORABUENA MIGUELILLO POR DEJAR DE SER UN TEENAGER !*​ 
*¡¡ FELIZ 20º CUMPLEAÑOS !!*
*.*
*.*
*.*​


----------



## Rayines

Víctor Pérez said:


> *¡ ENHORABUENA MIGUELILLO POR DEJAR DE SER UN TEENAGER !*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¡¡ FELIZ 20º CUMPLEAÑOS !!*
> *.*
> *.*​
> *.*​


*Ah! bueno,  ¡FELICITACIONES! ....*


*¿Pero no sabes que ahora la adolescencia se prolonga como hasta los 30?  *​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ FELICIDADES MIGUELILLO !!!!!!!!!!*​No te los comas todos

hmmmm


----------



## cherine

*Muy feliz cumple Miguelillo *
*WOW !! Birthday right after Christmas ! ¡Que suerte tienes!*
*I hope you had muchisimos regalos *


----------



## Etcetera

Happy birthday to you, Miguelillo!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades, Miguelillo!!!!   Que Dios te bendiga y llene tu vida de sonrisas.
Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

A Christmas birthday and you aren't named Jesus?????!!!???   

Miguelillo, Happy Christmas!  Merry Birthday!

Here's a seasonal birthday present for you.

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, Miguelillo, que cumplas muchos más y que nosotros lo veamos.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## heidita

¡El siempre genial Miguelillo! Ya tendremos que llamarte MIGUEL ¿eh? 

BUENO, ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Y ESA CERVECITA??????????????????


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Vaya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ya eres una persona mayor ¡eh!*

*Creo que tengo que mandarte un regalo a tu casa... así como el que me mandaste en mi cumple jajaja    (Aunque creo que el mío se perdió en el camino porque nomás no llegó  )*


----------



## Gévy

Ehhhhhhhhhhh, Miguelillo, ¿qué me dicen?  ¿Que es tu cumpleaños? ¿Los 20?  Ho la la !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Habrá que tratarte de "don Miguelillo", jejeje....

¡Felicidades, amigo, que los cumplas a gusto y con alegría!

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## piripi

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MIGUELILLO!!  *​ 
I hope all of your birthday wishes come true! Here's a little something I baked for your b-day celebration.


Un abrazo. 

Piri


----------



## loladamore

¡Felicidades Miguelillo!

Ahí te va tu *sapo verde* para festejar esta maravillosa ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hola muchachos, entré a wordreference, y que sorpresota me he llevado, ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos ustedes por esto! De hecho no es fácil nacer en estas fechas puesto que tu cumpleaños pasa a ser algo no muy importante dentro del calendario decembrino y más entre la navidad y el año nuevo, Awful!!  Pero bueno como que un mi familia nacer en fechas festivas, es costumbre, mi hermano nació el día de reyes, mi tío el 16 de Septiembre, mi mamá el día de muertos y así. Pero bueno sólo les quería decir gracias a todos mis amigos foreros por esto. En especial a :
 
Victor.- Gracias por ser el primero en notar mis ya 20 añotes.
Rayines.- Sos más especial día a día, ¡Gracias che!
Cintia.- Mmh, J’adore les chocolats, Peut-être que je te donne un pièce, si es que me sobran, Merci
 
Cherine, Gracias por ser tan linda, y traerme felicitaciones desde tierras faraónicas.
Etc.- Gracias, Thank you, Grazie and of course Spasiva.
Sole.- Bueno espero que tu calor llegue hasta la Cd de México porque nos estamos helando por acá a ver si un odía de estos te caigo en Miami aj ja . Gracias 
 
Mi querida niña de las montañas, Heidi, Pues ya me debes respeto puesto que ya soy mayor que tú. Ja ja, bueno pues ya dijiste Heidi, tan pronto y se me haga ir a españo nos vamos a echar unas chelitas a un barcito de por allá. 
 
Tigger, Pues cómo querías que te llegará tu regalo si ni la dirección me diste, además es increíble que no nos veamos si trabajamos prácticamente a la vuelta, Hay que vernos para darnos nuestros respectivos abrazos y regalos ¿no crees?
 
Gèvy, qué te puedo decir Merci beaucoup pour ton aide y por supuesto que estás invitada a la fiesta VIP de heidi y yo cuando esté por allá.
 
Piripr, ¡Ni un pastel más! Creo que con Navidad, año nuevo y mi cumple ¡Subí 10 kilos! Muychas gracias además cómo supieron que amo el chocolate.
 
Loladamore, ¡¿Qué te puedo decir?! Eres súper linda, en serio de Inglesa sólo haz de tener el apellido y lo güera, pero eres súper chida gracias por amar a nuestra país tanto como nosotros lo hacemos, y más por felicitarme, ¿NO? 
 
Bueno por último sólo les quiero desear una muy año, y que todos sus deseos se hagan realidad, Y bueno espero sigamos ayudandonos aquí en este, el foro de todos.


----------



## Heba

Happy Birthday Miguel
Sorry, I am a bit late


----------



## ordequin

¡*Súper-requete-felicidades, fenómeno-Miguelillo!!!*

*¡Y súper-felicísima entrada de Año Nuevo!*

*Trillones de besitos para ti.*


----------



## KESHUGOMU

Querido Miguel eres la mejor persona que me encontré en esta vida, eres uno de mis mejores amigos y aunque desgraciadamente no fui la primera en escribirte quiero que sepas que te amo y que te deseo lo mejor en tu vida, que sigas adelante siendo tal y como eres.
Que sigas siendo mi amigo por la eternidad y que siempre sepas que en mi tienes a una persona en la que puedes confiar incondicionalmente y te apoyo al 1000% en todo lo que emprendas.
                                            BESOS TU AMIGÜI GABRIELA


----------



## Mate

Miguelillo ya es Miguel...
¡Que la fiesta no se acabe!
Bebamos chingo de agave.
¡Y a brindar todos por él!

*¡Muchas Felicidades Compadre!*​ 
Mateamargo (hic!)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

hola Miguelillo! que despiste el mío, si no fuera por "el Renegau", no me doy cuenta que cumpliste ya 20 años (como diria mi hijo, solo te falta uno para seguir haciendo lo que te dá la gana, pues algunos dicen que mayor de edad es a los 21)..... Mil Felicidades!!! y te envío este Pandita con mucho cariño.
Saludos a tu novia, ya me imagino la celebración que se gastaron, en plena época decembrina eh!


----------



## chics

Hola Miguelín!!!! Muchas felicidades... ¡con muchísimo retraso!


----------



## Honeypum

Siento llegar tan tarde... pero más vale tarde que nunca: FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Perdona Miguelillo, que me diga... D. Miguel, por el retraso. Un absoluto disfrute leerte. Eres la primavera del foro ;-).


----------

